# New and confused!!



## Nicci Jane (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi I am new to this site but not to IVF.

I have had 1 fresh cycle fail and 1 frozen cycle fail.

Im due to start my Buserelin injections on Friday and am scared to start again. 

I have read that im supposed to eat protein and I have just read that ''DECAFFEINATED COFFEE'' still has caffeine in it but only a small amount.......Do you think I should be drinking decaf. 

Im 33 and my husband is 31 and has low motile sperm.


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Hiya,

I drink decaff coffee, at the moment millicano caff-free, its the only one I have found that still tastes ok! I have the occasional normal when my DH forgets to make me a decaff.  My DH had low motility as well and he still drinks normal coffee by the bucket load.  Good luck


----------



## Nicci Jane (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi Jols,

Congrats on your BFP!! thats amazing!

Did you do anything special with your diet etc??

Which clinic were you at, im at CARE Northampton, ive had 2 fails here so far though x


----------



## jols (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi Nicci,

I've been really lucky, other than give up caffeine (mainly because it started to give be headaches during down-regulation) I just kept on as normal.  I did take the 2ww off work but was really bored.  I'm an NHS patient, had all my scans etc at Leigh but EC and ET at CARE Manchester.

Good luck and keep positive


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Have a look round the site and if you get a little stuck with the navigation side of things - please shout 

*Cycle Buddies ~ *Click Here

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *Click Here

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our Volunteers for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available 

*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

All the best   our paths may cross again in other areas of the site.

Tis xx


----------

